# A few things for sale



## bluefish (Jan 27, 2006)

I have a few thing listed over on the barter board if anyone wants to go look.

http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/co...16-homeschool-materials-sale.html#post7296487


----------



## HomeOnTheFarm (Mar 9, 2004)

I don't know if you have a Kindle or not, but if you do, there are many of Henty's books available for free through the Project Gutenberg site.

http://www.gutenberg.org/ebooks/author/1032

We bought basic Kindles for our kids. If you don't have a Kindle, they run about $30 on eBay.


----------

